# can you keep rats in a shed?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi my sister is moving house...but the health visitor is making her life hell because she has rats. There is so much going on for her so we have decided to look for a new home for them. However noone is interested in these little guys...and I do have room in my shed. I know you cannot keep them outside....but it is warmer weather aand the shed is secure (has my rabbits in). Please noone shout at me if this really is a bad idea...but please do tell me if it is? Hopefully it will not come to that...but what do people think? xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Course you can. Just insulate it so the temperature doesnt suddenly change and they should be fine. You can add a heater for when its chilly too 
Also, you can leave the door open to the shed to let air in when its hot (as long as they are caged )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Course you can. Just insulate it so the temperature doesnt suddenly change and they should be fine. You can add a heater for when its chilly too
> Also, you can leave the door open to the shed to let air in when its hot (as long as they are caged )


You mean i can't let them roam the garden unsupervised???? :lol:

No thats fine...though maybe a really stupid question...but am the tenant and don't know if the shed is insulated...so how can you tell? Thanks, xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: well you could try it. Just work on their recall  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Is the shed boarded out at all or is it just the bare wood you can see?

If its just the bare wood then it wont be insulated. You can get some rolls of foil insulation (looks like silver bubble wrap) from b&q and use that. It also throws loads of light out into the shed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks!! No i don't think it is insulated then...so will look into b&q this weekend! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hi my sister is moving house...*but the health visitor is making her life hell because she has rats*. There is so much going on for her so we have decided to look for a new home for them. However noone is interested in these little guys...and I do have room in my shed. I know you cannot keep them outside....but it is warmer weather aand the shed is secure (has my rabbits in). Please noone shout at me if this really is a bad idea...but please do tell me if it is? Hopefully it will not come to that...but what do people think? xx


Sorry hun, but I think the health visitor should mind her own beeswax, unless I've missed something & there is a valid health issue for rehoming, I had rats when I was pregnant & while the children were small with no problems


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> You mean i can't let them roam the garden unsupervised???? :lol:
> 
> No thats fine...though maybe a really stupid question...but am the tenant and don't know if the shed is insulated...so how can you tell? Thanks, xx


I cant belive you are considering letting them wander the garden like that.

You obviously need to get them little collars and tage and have them microchipped first in case they get lost:lol: I aggree though I would tell the health visitor to butt out.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

yep, my girlies live in my pet shed  it's insulated, with two doors and heater for the varying weathers 

my guinea pigs are in there too. my rats and pig come inside in winter and the ferret goes in the shed, until summer.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry hun, but I think the health visitor should mind her own beeswax, unless I've missed something & there is a valid health issue for rehoming, I had rats when I was pregnant & while the children were small with no problems


Oh i totally agree...but unfortunately the way things are going she needs the health visitors...social and everyone on her side.



thedogsmother said:


> I cant belive you are considering letting them wander the garden like that.
> 
> You obviously need to get them little collars and tage and have them microchipped first in case they get lost:lol: I aggree though I would tell the health visitor to butt out.


Lol!!!! I know am so bad!



Tapir said:


> yep, my girlies live in my pet shed  it's insulated, with two doors and heater for the varying weathers
> 
> my guinea pigs are in there too. my rats and pig come inside in winter and the ferret goes in the shed, until summer.


Thanks so much hun! Actually I have found a home for these two boys :thumbup: So as much as I was secretly looking forward to looking after them...i think this is the best for them!! xx


----------

